# Physical Therapy



## atozkidz (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all I was wondering does anyone know the medicare cap for p.t. does that apply as well to a supervising physician billing the charges vs a physical therapist???


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 18, 2010)

The cap is $1840 for PT and speech. There is a separate cap ($1840) for OT. No, the supervising physician is not included in the cap. The outpatient cap is only for rehab therapies. Please make sure the patient is not receiving home health PT/OT/ST. 

Here is the link to the Part B News update: https://www.noridianmedicare.com/sh...tient_Therapy_Caps_and_Exceptions_in_2009.htm

Good luck,


----------



## atozkidz (Aug 18, 2010)

*Physical therapy caps*

cyndi in regards to your response if i may clarify....the supervising physician does not follow the cap??? i went to the link provided and it says that physicians and providers are affected by cap?????


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 19, 2010)

The physician is only affected by the therapy cap, if he/she is providing outpatient rehab services. Its rare that a physician will actually provide the PT/OT/ST services. 

You can call me if you would like and we can talk about your question. I think we're talking cross purposes. My direct number is (602) 682-6721.


----------

